# Finally here! Aftermarket stylish grilles for 2015 Murano



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

CARiD is excited to show you E&G Fine Mesh Grilles for 2015 Nissan Murano. The style of their Fine Mesh Grilles is a great way to show your personality and make your ride noticed everywhere you drive. E&G has been a synonym of style and quality for a long time. Check how awesome they look on the Murano!

*E&G Classics® - Black Ice Fine Mesh Grille*



*E&G Classics® - Chrome Fine Mesh Grille*



*E&G Classics® - Stacked Fine Mesh Grille*



Features:

- Made in automotive grade stainless steel
- Superior materials and workmanship
- Backed by 3-year or 36,000-mile warranty
- Made in the USA
- Free shipping within the continental United States.

Which one do you like the most - Black, Chrome or Stacked?


----------

